# Amazon second dictionary Kindle 3



## RobertJSawyer (Sep 24, 2010)

An odd little glitch, now fixed thanks to Amazon tech support.  Sorry for bothering people here.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I just checked my K3 as I, too, have the Oxford Dictionary as my primary dictionary.  Both dictionaries are still on my Kindle, the Oxford English and the New Oxford American.  The Oxford English is still my primary dictionary but the American is still in my collection and on my device.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

After checking that both were still on my Kindle, Just used the dictionary from inside a book for the first time and the New Oxford opened so I guess its the default. But I didn't see a menu option anywhere either. I tried looking to see which was the default before resorting to having to use it to find out. Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Both dictionaries are on my K3, but I can't figure out how to change them, either.
Just read the user's manual and it says that the New Oxford American was the default and the option to change was only available if there were more than on dictionary were on the K. Now to try and figure out why it is not recognizing the Oxford English as a dictionary.


----------



## RobertJSawyer (Sep 24, 2010)

Amazon tech support got me straightened away; very responsive, I must say.  So -- thanks to them!


----------



## RobertJSawyer (Sep 24, 2010)

Mom133d, the steps to access the place where you choose your dictionary are not obvious.  You do this:

Home
Menu
Settings
Menu (yes, again -- that's the non-obvious step)
Change Primary Dictionary

All best wishes!

Rob


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

RobertJSawyer said:


> Mom133d, the steps to access the place where you choose your dictionary are not obvious. You do this:
> 
> Home
> Menu
> ...


Ah, thank you!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

intinst said:


> Ah, thank you!


Ditto! It would be nice if under settings it told you what the default dictionary was as well.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

mom133d said:


> Ditto! It would be nice if under settings it told you what the default dictionary was as well.


The menu within a menu setup is indeed non-intuitive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't find it non-intuitive -- once you're in settings, it's no longer a menu but a page in my mind. But, then, I'm the sort who reads the users guide before the thing comes, and then goes through it again once it's in my hand.

I'm pretty sure the steps for changing the dictionary _are_ in the Users Guide, but I found it also on the Amazon Kindle Support page under 'Customize Your Reading'.

As to which one it defaults to, I expect it defaults to the New American one for Kindles shipped from the US store and the Oxford English on Kindles shipped from the UK store.

You can buy other dictionaries, too, and switch them out. . . but I've not seen a need for that.


----------

